# Indiana Jones and the Dial of Destiny (June 30, 2023)



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 16, 2009)

RP in the artist's comments

Shia Labouf has confirmed what Im pretty much most of you suspected by now that a fifth Indiana film is in the works. And once again Spielberg will be involved. As long as Ford is the main character im fine with Labouf in a supporting role. Personally I liked four but am really curious where they plan to go next with this installment.


----------



## Roy (Jun 16, 2009)

That was....quick


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2009)

bleh, I have faith in it, as long as Ford does it.

I can't think of a bad Spielberg movie.....well, except "1941".


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

As long as Ford stars, i'll watch it, I don't think I can take a Shia solo project.

I do wonder what the McGuffin will be this time


----------



## Rod (Jun 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> That was....quick



Not like they can wait a lot tho.


Anyways hope this is not liek what happened previously with them saying Indy 4 in production for decades.


----------



## Roy (Jun 17, 2009)

Rod said:


> Not like they can wait a lot tho.
> 
> 
> *Anyways hope this is not liek what happened previously with them saying Indy 4 in production for decades. *



Reminds me of the Simpsons trailer..."16 years in the making" man stfu xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2009)

thats possilbe but it seems like this will probably move along a lot faster, i mean rember it had been almost 20 years since the last one, but now they are kind of back in the Indy groove. 

but i agree, Ford has to star, its to iconic of a character to all of a sudden do Indy Jr. 
Although i still think it sucks that Connery turned down a cameo in 4.


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm...that's cool. Don't really care though.


----------



## Rod (Jun 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> Reminds me of the Simpsons trailer..."16 years in the making" man stfu xD



I have an impression have seen some similar story somehwere 

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Protoman, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> bleh, I have faith in it, as long as Ford does it.
> 
> I can't think of a bad Spielberg movie.....well, except "1941".



A.I. man

As for the fifth Indy, meh. Once you produce a sequel of such massive shit like Crystal Skull...I doubt the fifth one will do much more harm.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2009)

I loved Crystal Skull........So........

Dont think I ever saw AI. People seem to be mixed on it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 17, 2009)

What...
No please stop with the Indiana rape


----------



## Fenris (Jun 17, 2009)

As long as Labouf isn't anywhere near the Indy hat, I guess it's alright. Preferably he's gagged and raped by snakes or something.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 17, 2009)

i love how people say the last one was shit but it made 780 million worldwide; TDK was the only movie to beat it in terms of worldwide total

plus the story was not bad, but for some reason people focus on the stupidest things as criticism; omg there are cgi gophers, god for bid; or omg he couldnt survive in a refrigerator in a nuke blast, news flash Indy probably couldnt survive in real half the stuff he did in the movies; and of course my favorite criticism is , boo they used aliens - i still dont understand this criticism, are they say less plausible than a box that melts peoples faces, or a 800 year old knight, or bringing a man back from a fatal gunshot wound with water from the cup of christ; then theres also the whole Indy cant have a kid, but that nonsense, Indy supposed to be a pimp hes got to have at least one kid


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 17, 2009)

Bring back this man dammit


----------



## Chee (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't really have a problem with Indy 4 either. I'm just not an Indy fan so I could care less.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> omg there are cgi gophers,


Because it was a stupid joke with bad CGI.


> god for bid; or omg he couldnt survive in a refrigerator in a nuke blast, news flash Indy probably couldnt survive in real half the stuff he did in the movies;


The only part I can remember that comes close to the nuke fridge is the jumping off the plane in ToD, which is the usually considered the weakest/worst of the first three


> and of course my favorite criticism is , boo they used aliens - i still dont understand this criticism, are they say less plausible than a box that melts peoples faces, or a 800 year old knight, or bringing a man back from a fatal gunshot wound with water from the cup of christ;


Tell me, which is more generally accepted as true: christianity, or that aliens exist.

While none of those are plausible, the holy grail isn't nearly as big of a stretch as having aliens come. It just has more roots in modern thought*.

*Not the right word, but whatever.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, many people do believe in Aliens, and may I remind you that people believe a lot less in Judaism and Hinduism than they do Christianity.

I didnt care for the aliens revelation, but I wasn't bothered by it either. I personally think people love the original trilogy while disliking the new one for nostalgic purposes. When you grow up with something, you tend to ignore the flaws. 

Same thing with Star Wars. The original film isn't that great. The dialogue is horrible and the acting is often stiff. But people tend to either ignore or forget about that one. I don't think it's technically any better than the prequels. We simply forgive it because it was the movie to begin the franchise.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2009)

I hope this is a joke.  I am so fucking tired of sequels.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

> Same thing with Star Wars. The original film isn't that great. The dialogue is horrible and the acting is often stiff.



I'm rewatching the original trilogy and I have to disagree on that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

lol, the scene where the Princess meets up with Peter Cushings character and says something like: "I recognized your foul stench", it reeks of bad acting. From her at least......Peter Cushing is too awesome to be bad. LONG LIVE THE CUSHING! 

I still love the movie, but it's mostly due to the fact it is original and for nostalgic purposes.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Eh', I didn't mind any of the lines from the original Star Wars.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 18, 2009)

I never saw 4.  But I watched the crap outta the first three as a kid.  I'll prolly check it out sometime soon.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, many people do believe in Aliens


And how many of those people wear tinfoil helmets?

I'm talking about the average person here. I'm not even going to bother with the star wars debate again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Eh', I didn't mind any of the lines from the original Star Wars.



Exactly. Nostalgia.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

As long as Ford and Spielberg is in it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Exactly. Nostalgia.



Umm...no? I just rewatched them yesterday. I didn't have any problems. My only complaint for the original trilogy is that dumb singing part in Jabba's hangout in Return of the Jedi. The rest is fine, I didn't mind that "I recognized your foul stench" line at all.

The newer trilogy I have problems with. The 'yippee' in The Phantom Menance drives me insane and the 'NOOOOOO!' in the third one is dumb. That and Anakin's emoing.


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2009)

^The singing wasn't even in the original cut, so.. use your headcanon to block that atrocity out!



Felix said:


> What...
> No please stop with the Indiana rape



But raping Indy gives them less time to rape Stormtroopers!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

Koi said:


> But raping Indy gives them less time to rape Stormtroopers!!



Bah, Indy has the original stormtroopers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Umm...no? I just rewatched them yesterday. I didn't have any problems. My only complaint for the original trilogy is that dumb singing part in Jabba's hangout in Return of the Jedi. The rest is fine, I didn't mind that "I recognized your foul stench" line at all.
> 
> The newer trilogy I have problems with. The 'yippee' in The Phantom Menance drives me insane and the 'NOOOOOO!' in the third one is dumb. That and Anakin's emoing.



Hence, nostalgia. As I said, when you grow up on a movie, you ignore the flaws. I do it mainly with Godzilla....lol.

I do agree on those lines from the new trilogy(although I dont remember the yippee all that much, I can tell I'd hate it). I think that the old trilogy is better, but mainly because the newer ones are dominated by CGI. Although Revenge showed genuine style.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not ignoring any flaws, since I don't see them. Those lines that bother you, they don't bother me. I just have a different opinion from you.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm not ignoring any flaws, since I don't see them. Those lines that bother you, they don't bother me. I just have a different opinion from you.



I gotta agree with Martial, Lucas never had much in the way of dialogue. Which is why he didn't write the script for ESB.


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> I gotta agree with Martial, Lucas never had much in the way of dialogue. Which is why he didn't write the script for ESB.



Well, I didn't dislike the dialouge.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm not ignoring any flaws, since I don't see them. Those lines that bother you, they don't bother me. I just have a different opinion from you.



What part of "MARTIAL HORROR IS ALWAYS RIGHT" don't you understand?

If MH going to have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 18, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Because it was a stupid joke with bad CGI.
> 
> The only part I can remember that comes close to the nuke fridge is the jumping off the plane in ToD, which is the usually considered the weakest/worst of the first three
> 
> ...



lawlz, i have to lawlz at your last point

my friend i assure most non Christians and even many Christians would at least consider the possiblity of aliens

From a scientific standpoint, ie objective aliens are extremely plausible, hell there is even a theoretically law from exactly how much life is in the universe
-if anything you have to be flat out ignorant or very naive to beleive humans are the only life in the universe 
*
-lawlz more believable , a magical cup that can make you immortal or in this expansive universe exists another form of life*

look im Christian and i believe in God/Jesus whatever, but it is hardly the more believable of the two especially for non-Christian/Jews/Muslims

i can only think this was done as a joke otherwise i must really question your mental state


moving on............ What are your choices for the script for 5
of course two of the popular ones are Atlantis and Excalibur 
but Id prefer something else, id like something cool, but something out of left field that i was not expecting

and btw if you are so hung up on the fridge thing, stop watching movie, and just turn on cspan for the rest of your life, i can assure they will not try to anything beyond the mundane there


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Really, I dont get the bitching about the fridge scene. None of the Indiana Jones movies were realistic. That was always the fun of them. 

I'd like the 5th one to go back to the more obvious religious roots, like focusing on a Muslim artifact or something(well, Muslim artifacts might be difficult as Muslims don't approve of that kind of thing). I dunno, but when you go from Judaism to Hinduism to Christianity to some mostly unknown religion....just feels strange.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the scene where the Princess meets up with Peter Cushings character and says something like: "I recognized your foul stench", it reeks of bad acting. From her at least......Peter Cushing is too awesome to be bad. LONG LIVE THE CUSHING!
> 
> I still love the movie, but it's mostly due to the fact it is original and for nostalgic purposes.



I didn't see anything wrong with that scene.  Shows that she was full of confidence and not the least bit afraid of him, making for a good contrast when she pleaded with him to not destroy Alderaan.

Sure, bring on Indy 5.  Looking forward to it, I liked all of the films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

It seemed to me like an inexperienced actress(which she was) trying to force confidense and attitude. It just seemed awkward to me. Maybe it's just that Peter Cushing was that damn good? 

Anyway, I felt everyone got better as time went on. Harrison Ford, Peter Cushing and Alec Guiness(sp?) were the only ones that really impressed me in the first film, but that's because they were more experienced than the others.

I never understood why Lucas felt the need to write/direct all 3 of the new Star Wars movies......He has acknowledged that he's poor with dialogue......Maybe he's just gotten cocky.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2009)

As far as I know, Harrison was only in one other film before then and it was a brief, two second segement where he punched a guy in a car.  He was a set guy they asked to read some lines for the other actors to play off of.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree with the Muslim artifact since the series was strongest when it focused on a major religions artifacts, but are there any significant muslim artifacts; i know theres something called a black stone or the like but dont know much about it.

I guess something from Buddhism work, but seeing as its a none materialistic religion i dont know of any kind of artifact from that faith.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm, really? I had already heard that Ford had success before Star Wars. Maybe I was wrong.

But let's face it, he was the only one who really took off after Star Wars. Fisher and Hamill simply lacked his talent.


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2009)

As long as Ford has the lead place, I'm fine with anything else. I just don't want it to grow into some stupid series like Indian Jones Jr


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 18, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, really? I had already heard that Ford had success before Star Wars. Maybe I was wrong.
> 
> But let's face it, he was the only one who really took off after Star Wars. Fisher and Hamill simply lacked his talent.



Ford technically had a semi decent role in Lucas's first project , the one with the hot rods, American Graffitti and he also had a few other roles, the whole carpenter to Star Wars is kind of over glorified in Lore, as it always is

technically he wasnt a big star but its nowhere near as rags to riches as you always here about him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't even seen the 4th one yet.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Fridge scene. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Otori (Jun 18, 2009)

That fridge scene...wasn't the best part of the movie. 
Yes there is a campy feel to Indy movies but Indiana got out of scrapes with wit and a little bit of luck not just chance and bad special effects. If this next one is just Shia it is not getting my money. I can't stand him and he doesn't fit the Indy universe for me. I don't care how buddy he is with Spielberg, shit needs to stop.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey shia's got transformers, hes already got enough on his plate. Although i would like to see a sequel to Constantine with him in it again.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 19, 2009)

The 4th Indy film wasn't that bad.I enjoyed it personally.

Though my favorite will always be The Last Crusade.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, God, no!

This is a horrible idea. I think they should just make the fifth film WITH Indiana Jones and then just end the series there. I wish Lucus would just move on to another project before he ruins this with more sequels/prequels. Also, I can't see Shia being able to carry this franchise.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2009)

^its never been said Ford wont be the main character, in all likelihood he will

and to be fair, Lucas kind of redeemed himself with Revenge, i think it was as good as the original, plus i would still not mind Shadows of the Empire and 7-9; i mean no matter how much crap he takes, Indy 5 and 7-9 would all probably make at min. 500+ mil each worldwide

and yes last crusade is the best


----------



## James (Jun 19, 2009)

I was hugely disappointed with Crystal Skull, don't have much faith that Spielberg and Lucas can come up with something great again. 

A big part of the problem for me is Shia Lebouf. I don't like him as an actor and I certainly didn't enjoy any of his scenes in the movie. The stuff that was exclusively Indy showing off (like the start) was pretty good but there wasn't a whole lot of it. A lot of the movie was far too farfetched to an absolutely unbelievable degree too.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*goes over 3 massive waterfalls, comes out completely unharmed other than being slightly wet*


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2009)

James said:


> I was hugely disappointed with Crystal Skull, don't have much faith that Spielberg and Lucas can come up with something great again.
> 
> A big part of the problem for me is Shia Lebouf. I don't like him as an actor and I certainly didn't enjoy any of his scenes in the movie. The stuff that was exclusively Indy showing off (like the start) was pretty good but there wasn't a whole lot of it. A lot of the movie was far too farfetched to an absolutely unbelievable degree too.
> 
> ...



You picked *that* over


*Spoiler*: __ 



surving a nuclear exploison by hiding out in a *fridge* (which was thrown in the air and bashed around so much that he should have died anyway)?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

Fridge scene is king.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 19, 2009)

thats funny because in Temple he surivive falling a few thousand feet out a plane in a raft, which then falls off a water that is significantly larger than the one in Crystal

you do realize the whole point of this is to add a kind of mythic quality to the character, i mean there are a lot of scenes in the movie that are physically possible but unlikely to turn out for the best 
-uh raiders, the big german worked with planes he would have heard the blade coming, and for indy to get him in the exact position - unlikely
-you are completing overlooking flat out supernatural aspects that are arguably equally impossible, i hate to break it to you but no matter how much of a master builder you cannot make a stone bridge that long appear invisible like that, not to mention ark, grail, etc.
-the whole scene with Indy being chased by the tank in Crusade, him hanging on it, Brody actually doing something helpful - unrealistic
-a lot of the scenes with Indy's dad were also unlikely to happen

i mean its just ludicrous to not like one thing that you find unrealistic when all of the movies themselves are riddled with the stuff and you dont complain

you ladies remind me of a good friend of mine - his gripe about speed racer was that in the one scene with the vikings the car was moving at the same speed with ball o chains , really have you seen the rest of the movie, he jumps from one mountain to another

or he complained about - deadpool having swords come out of his arms, so mutant powers are okay but the swords, not so much

do you see what happened here


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> my friend i assure most non Christians and even many Christians would at least consider the possiblity of aliens
> 
> From a scientific standpoint, ie objective aliens are extremely plausible, hell there is even a theoretically law from exactly how much life is in the universe
> -if anything you have to be flat out ignorant or very naive to beleive humans are the only life in the universe


That was a mistake on my part. I'll admit that. I wasn't thinking of the grand scale of the entire universe, just of aliens having visited earth, and I didn't make that clear.


> *
> -lawlz more believable , a magical cup that can make you immortal or in this expansive universe exists another form of life*


Did I say that the holy grail was believable? No, I didn't. Just that *the story around it *is more accepted(or would "familiar" be a better word)than aliens visiting Roswell.


> look im Christian and i believe in God/Jesus whatever, but it is hardly the more believable of the two especially for non-Christian/Jews/Muslims


Jews and muslims both believe in God...and Jesus for that matter. Not in exactly the same way though.

The thing is, even if they don't celebrate christianity, they're at least familiar with it. Something that you can't really say about the mythos of the crystal skulls.

Though now that I think of it, when did I say that Christianity was more believable than Judaism or Islam? Or that it was believable to start with? 


> i can only think this was done as a joke otherwise i must really question your mental state


Taking pot shots is a nice thing to do, isn't it.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

ah you misintepreted, i meant non christians/ non muslim/ non jewish, why the hell do you think i listed only those religions 

the question is not which was most familiar, if you ask an atheist straight up would of these would you believe to be more likely Christianity or aliens - id wager theyd say Aliens. You seem to be trying to take a page out of Captain Kirk's book and are trying to change what was the original game. the original quote from you was straight up Aliens are less believable then Christianity.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> the original quote from you was straight up Aliens are less believable then Christianity.





> Tell me, which is more *generally accepted *as true: christianity, or that aliens exist.
> 
> While none of those are plausible, the holy grail isn't nearly as big of a stretch as having aliens come. *It just has more roots in modern thought**.



I said nothing of the sort.



Kira U. Masaki said:


> the question is not which was most familiar, if you ask an atheist straight up would of these would you believe to be more likely Christianity or aliens - id wager theyd say Aliens.



Well, that's kinda a obvious one. Since they're a atheist...they don't believe in god. So, I think they'd be a wee bit biased.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> ah you misintepreted, i meant non christians/ non muslim/ non jewish, *why the hell* do you think i listed only those religions


Getting a bit hostile there huh?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

I think he's frustrated that a fan of the previous movies would dislike the newer one.

To be honest, while I don't get pissy over it(It did make a crapload of money after all), I have to agree. It has all the flaws of the old films, although it corrects my one issue with "Raiders"("Raiders" basically kept repeating itself, running out of steam eventually). But it manages to keep all the strengths of the films.

I'm not saying that certain scenes were lame, but the Indiana Jones movies have always been eye rollers. 

Once again, I think it's pure nostalgia that causes people to forgive those faults.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2009)

Indiana Jones is supposed to be an "eyeroller", its supposed to be a fun adventure flick. It was created that way.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Once again, I think it's pure nostalgia that causes people to forgive those faults.



Martial, I love ya man...but I'm really getting sick of that blanket excuse.

Though the main faults I had with the movie weren't really how hard I needed to suspend my disbelief, or the type of mcguffin. More so that I didn't find any real energy or excitement to the action scenes. There was no sense of danger to any of them, sure I wasn't expecting anyone to die...but it felt like they couldn't even get a scratch. Which is major contrast to a film like Raiders.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Martial, I love ya man...but I'm really getting sick of that blanket excuse.
> 
> Though the main faults I had with the movie weren't really how hard I needed to suspend my disbelief, or the type of mcguffin. More so that I didn't find any real energy or excitement to the action scenes. There was no sense of danger to any of them, sure I wasn't expecting anyone to die...but it felt like they couldn't even get a scratch. Which is major contrast to a film like Raiders.



It has all the flaws of the original and you only forgive the old ones because of nostalgia. lol, I said that only because it would annoy you.

Well, I felt that sense of danger and such.......So really, we like/dislike the movie for more subjective reasons.....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I felt that sense of danger and such.......So really, we like/dislike the movie for more subjective reasons.....



A opinion being subjective...crazy.

I can think of one really big point that really caused me to feel that way. In the beginning at warehouse when Indy whips up and starts running across the rafters...yeah.

In Raiders, they made it a point that he was past his prime. He was beginning to wear down. In KotCS, he's pretty much in better shape than he was twenty years earlier.

It just started feeling like a video game cutscene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

lol, good point there. That's only because the special effects have gotten better though. They were cool, and Ford was believable, so I could forgive that.

Furthermore, for all we know, Indiana could do that and more in Raiders, he simply never got the chance too.

Hence, my problem with Raiders: It's basically 
-He finds artifact
-Enemy steals artifact, sometimes after a chase.
-He steals artifact back
-Insert big chase scene again.

In all that, the scenes tended to be rehashes of each other, never giving him a whole lot else to do(although at the time, it would have been impossible to do much more). 

I love "Raiders", but I don't think it's any better than "Crystal Skull" or "Last Crusade", and if it is, it's only by a hair. 

(It is much better than "Temple of Doom" though. Ugh, that movie isn't bad, but it's annoying and surprisingly slow)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, good point there. That's only because the special effects have gotten better though. They were cool, and Ford was believable, so I could forgive that.


Special effects got better? That was just a stunt-man doing that, they even had him face away from the camera so they didn't have to insert Ford's face on him.


> Furthermore, for all we know, Indiana could do that and more in Raiders, he simply never got the chance too.


Yeah, but that was twenty years ago. If he was getting old in Raiders, how much worse would he have been after all the stress from being a spy during WW2 and such.

That feeling was one of the main reasons why I think of Raiders as more than just a summer blockbuster. KotCS on the other hand, is just that.


> Hence, my problem with Raiders: It's basically
> -He finds artifact
> -Enemy steals artifact, sometimes after a chase.
> -He steals artifact back
> ...


Truth be told, I really just can not see where this complaint is coming from. When I watch the movie, I see a perfectly paced film that in no way suffers from repetitive scenes like you say.

I think I'll go and pull a Martial here....So really, we like/dislike the movie for more subjective reasons


> (It is much better than "Temple of Doom" though. Ugh, that movie isn't bad, but it's annoying and surprisingly slow)



ToD starts of great with the club scene, but then slows to a crawl for most of the runtime. Then pretty much the entire last act is one long action scene...I'm not that big of a fan of it too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2009)

1) But stunt work has improved sinced the 80's. 

2) And you have a point. The age think is hard to believe. But everything Indiana Jones does is hard to believe. That's probably one of the reasons he's so popular.

3) lol, it's so ironic how things that should be obvious(the pacing of films, for example) tend to very for different people. For the most part, I think Raiders is well paced. I simply think it turns out of steam eventually, with the ending being a bit hard to swallow. I mean, when in the legend of the ark does it say to cover your ears if it's opened? In itself, I dont mind adding to the legend, but did the movie even give some forshadowing to that?(Maybe it did, it's been awhile since I've seen it).

4) ToD lost me with the love interest. It spends too much time with the relationship, and I wanted to throw stones at her. As you say, it plods along and certain aspects of it feel like a big B picture, not a summer blockbuster. 

I nevertheless gave it a decent rating because I love the fact that it tries not to be an imitation of "Raiders". It has its own look and everything. "Last Crusade" feels more like an imitation, but I like it all the same because of the relationship between Indy and his Dad. It carried more weight than the Indy/Marion(is that her name?) thing.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

actually im just belligerent, arrogant, hot tempered by nature, it doesnt take much for me to go off 

and once again i see semantics is your game, if anything my "believeable" is actually more vague then your "generally accepted as true"; but in short they mean the same thing i hate to break it to you, if you generally accept something as true or if something is generally accepted as true thats the same thing as saying somethings believeable and in short i still think the alien choice wins

and if you want to get that technically, there are no more than 2  billion and not even that much combined Christians, Jews, Muslims in the world; the population is approx. 6 and some change, so basically that 4 and change is in my favor, not to mention some Christians like myself also believe in aliens, so its not a wee bit

but Martial is kind of right, imo the movies are the same in the end, so i find it a little ridiculous to outright dislike one and like the others, especially when the reasons given are well asinine; ill accept someone who doesnt like Shia and that why they didnt like the movie, thats a fair game reason

but to say i didnt like it because of a fridge or aliens is , well to quote Michael Jackson as portrayed on south park "that's just ignorant."

Im curious when this sequel will be done, i think it has to be within in the next two years


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> i love how people say the last one was shit but it made 780 million worldwide; TDK was the only movie to beat it in terms of worldwide total



Main reason it made so much cash was because people were "omg! another indiana jones movie! I MUST SEE IT!!"

The movie itself was decent. It didnt quite match up with the last crusade, i think. But definately worth the price of admission. Though with ford getting along in years, im wondering if he's going to be taking the lead role on this one, or he'll start to play the "mentor / teacher" role, and shia's character starts taking over the action / adventer aspects of it


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

^nah Ford says he wouldnt do that, he wouldnt play a mentor in an interview


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Sidekick then?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> and once again i see semantics is your game, if anything my "believeable" is actually more vague then your "generally accepted as true"; but in short they mean the same thing i hate to break it to you, if you generally accept something as true or if something is generally accepted as true thats the same thing as saying somethings believeable and in short i still think the alien choice wins


Umm, no. I'm saying that a lot of people believed in Christianity...not that it in itself is more believable. A lot of people believe that if you shave your facial/chest hair, it'll grow back faster and thick...does that make it believable...no.

Christianity has been around for thousands of years, and a lot of people grew up with it. Maybe it was poor phrasing on my part, but I would think the last sentence of my initial post would show that's what I meant at the beginning.

So, the holy grail/lost ark just weren't as taxing on people's "suspension of disbelief" because they were familiar with it...unlike the aliens which pretty much came out of left field. Notice what I said there, suspension of disbelief. Not that one is more believable than the other, just that one that doesn't call out how unbelievable it is as much.

As for any misunderstanding, I openly stated that I messed up in the original post


			
				Me said:
			
		

> That was a mistake on my part. I'll admit that. I wasn't thinking of the grand scale of the entire universe, just of aliens having visited earth, and I didn't make that clear.





> and if you want to get that technically, there are no more than 2  billion and not even that much combined Christians, Jews, Muslims in the world; the population is approx. 6 and some change, so basically that 4 and change is in my favor, not to mention some Christians like myself also believe in aliens, so its not a wee bit


What?

You're question was if you'd asked an athiest(A person who specifically does not believe in religions)  what he'd think was more likely to think to be real, aliens or religion...Well, it's like asking a kid wearing a star wars t-shirt which series he likes more, Star Wars or Star Trek.



> And you have a point. The age think is hard to believe. But everything Indiana Jones does is hard to believe. That's probably one of the reasons he's so popular.



I'm not talking about suspension of disbelief...I just think it was a great part of the character that they threw away. It's like he's only superficially aged, which isn't in line with the character they originally had.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2009)

The last one was god awful, it was less movie more a fucking sound stage.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2009)

As long as Ford is still the main character I have no problem with it, if he's just going to play a mentor role then no thanks.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2009)

James said:


> I was hugely disappointed with Crystal Skull, don't have much faith that Spielberg and Lucas can come up with something great again.
> 
> A big part of the problem for me is Shia Lebouf. I don't like him as an actor and I certainly didn't enjoy any of his scenes in the movie. The stuff that was exclusively Indy showing off (like the start) was pretty good but there wasn't a whole lot of it. A lot of the movie was far too farfetched to an absolutely unbelievable degree too.
> 
> ...



I still haven't gotten around to seeing the Crystal Skull movie. When my mom and sister saw it in the theatre last year....it was at that time when I was really sick in late May/early June. 

My family bought it on DVD so they must have liked it enough although I still haven't bothered watching it.

I don't think I have seen any movies with that Shia LaBeouf guy in them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I still haven't gotten around to seeing the Crystal Skull movie. When my mom and sister saw it in the theatre last year....it was at that time when I was really sick in late May/early June.
> 
> My family bought it on DVD so they must have liked it enough although I still haven't bothered watching it.



Go watch it, because it's an Indiana Jones movie. And it's 4.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I still haven't gotten around to seeing the Crystal Skull movie. When my mom and sister saw it in the theatre last year....it was at that time when I was really sick in late May/early June.
> 
> My family bought it on DVD so they must have liked it enough although I still haven't bothered watching it.
> 
> I don't think I have seen any movies with that Shia LaBeouf guy in them.



really hes in a lot of stuff
transformers
constantine
Indy 4
the even stevens movie <- classic
Eagle Eye
I robot
voice in Nausicaa Valley of the wind

and then some crap like
holes
disturbia
greatest game ever played

being a sidekick would be tantamount to being a mentor, so i doubt ford would do that either

@von my last point on this argument you said generally accepted as true, genereally accepted mean in general it is accepted as true, you did not specify a group, so then we take the whole world as the general population and seeing as judeo/chrisitna/muslim religions are the minority relative to the rest of the population your point is moot


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> @von my last point on this argument you said generally accepted as true, genereally accepted mean in general it is accepted as true, *you did not specify a group,* so then we take the whole world as the general population and seeing as judeo/chrisitna/muslim religions are the minority relative to the rest of the population your point is moot



Specify the group? We're talking about people who complained about the fourth Indiana Jones movie. And a lot of the vocal members come from North America, or parts of Europe.

In fact, you're the one who pointed out the group in the first place.


Kira U. Masaki said:


> but for some reason people focus on the stupidest things as criticism


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 20, 2009)

I enjoyed 4 a lot.  Expecially with Karen Allen back as Marion.  Shia was a fine addition to the cast.  
I'll admit there is something cooler about real stunt men doing stunts than CGI, even if it is a guy dragged under a truck going 5 Mph.   
If Ford is back as Indy for 5, I am so looking foward to the next one.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 20, 2009)

Vono you should really go be some sleazy lawyer or the like because you are really good at scrambling facts and putting together things that make no sense.

When you made your statement it simply said was is more generally more accepted to be true, and know you are back tracking and saying you were only refering to people who saw Indy 4.

And see you second point, that only would work if you hadnt looked like a complete idiot for your last several posts; and i hardly call the main contention of the question a silly thing to criticize. You make some naive statement, i criticize it you try to backtrack and swindle your way out of it, instead of dropping you keep twisting words and bringing in stuff that doenst relate to the issue. And then you top it off by thinking oh ill cute by turning a statement he made earlier back on him, well it doesnt work in your context; all you accomplish is getting me more riled up but this will be the last time i respond. 

If you want the last word by all means, its not worth any more of my time to waste on someone of your low level. 


^ I think on the one hand it was nice to see here again, cause that story line kind of fizzled at the end , but on the other hand she aged even more than Ford did.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay Kira, this will be my last post on this subject too.

You said you couldn't see why people were able to suspend their disbelief about aliens when the holy grail was fine.

I provided a theory on why they have may felt like that, this wouldn't fit with everyone of course. Again, I'll say that I maybe wasn't the clearest in that post, and I'll man up to that.

There was a mistake and I openly admitted to it. I was not talking of the grand scale of the universe with the possibility of creatures on the other side of it, and did not make it clear I was limiting it to experiences with earth and aliens like the kind you'd find in the movies. It was poor wording on my part.

As for me throwing unrelated stuff, the only thing I can really recall was the bit about Judiasm and Islam both having jesus in their religion...which was purely because I misunderstood the part of your post with the "Non christian/jewish/islamic."

Other than that, coming up blank.

Also, nice try with the "I'm to high above you to continue this waste of time" thing. I wasn't the one peppering his post with insults. For someone who called me sleazy, I like how you tried to make me look petty with the whole "you can have the last word, because I'm beyond it" bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2009)

Everybody should just eachother hugs and you also need to give me your money.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Wonder if Marion will return for 5. . .


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2009)

Wait a second...they made another Indiana Jones video game?


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 21, 2009)

Crystal Faggotry was terrible. Indiana Jones movie based off fucking Aliens? Fuck that. They shoulda just stopped at Last Crusade.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

I really didn't care about the aliens...I was like..."eh, is this the reason why people are so upset? Bah."


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2009)

Indiana Jones has traditionally dealt with human history.  Human archelogy.  Aliens are...alien.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Jun 21, 2009)

well maybe itll be better then crystal skull...just leave the hat alone shia


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 21, 2009)

Crystal Skull was good, alien nonsense is no worse than magic/religious nonsense.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 21, 2009)

Fuck that shit. Jones is all about the Occult or rare EARTHLY artifacts. Throwing in some Alien faggotry is just lazy.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 21, 2009)

YES XD      Im happy there making a 5th one! 

Just so long as Ford is returning. However, I think we pretty much no, that there will be no number 6     I bet this is Fords last Indianna Jones movie.

Number 4 was okay. Not as good as the first 3.


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a bad feeling about this one.
It's that feeling that Indy will die(since Ford is too old to play him anymore) and his son will carry on his legacy.
That would...totaly ruin the series.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Crystal Skull was good, alien nonsense is no worse than magic/religious nonsense.



This                                .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone remember the Fate of Atlantis game?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 21, 2009)

to be fair the aliens were legit - the crystal skulls in real life do exist and are thought to relate to the mayans and their religion, which involves "Gods" from space arriving on earth to help them out; so in reality this movie did stay true to the religion aspect

besides its not like this is the first movie to suggest God/Gods were in fact just being from another place with better technology than us, Stargate. 

Im curious to anyone whose played any of the games, do any of them have a story that would be good enough to use for the movie. I was always curious about the game titled Indiana Jones and the Devil's/Diabolic machine or something like that, it sounded promising.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 21, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> alien nonsense is no worse than magic/religious nonsense.



My thoughts exactly. ^_^


----------



## Starrk (Jun 21, 2009)

The aliens killed it for me. 

The Lego version was great though.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 23, 2009)

i havent played lego star wars or indiana jones, just doesnt appeal to me


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 29, 2009)

those four guys

minor updated, just further confirmation it is a go, but no new info


----------



## Femme fatale (Jun 29, 2009)

My wee brother will be stoked.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

Not looking forward to LaBouf though. . .


----------



## illusion (Jun 29, 2009)

The aliens bothered me a little, but when Indy jumped into a refrigerator to escape a nuclear blast, seriously, C'mon!

The worst part had to be Shia swinging threw the trees with a bunch of monkeys, for Christs sake Spielberg, really? It was almost as bad as Jurrassic Park 2 when that black girl started doing gymnastics in the middle of a wood shed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2009)

illusion said:


> The aliens bothered me a little, but when Indy jumped into a refrigerator to escape a nuclear blast, seriously, C'mon!
> 
> The worst part had to be Shia swinging threw the trees with a bunch of monkeys, for Christs sake Spielberg, really? *It was almost as bad as Jurrassic Park 2 when that black girl started doing gymnastics in the middle of a wood shed*.



 

Yeah that scene was pretty bad, how that girl owned a Velociraptor like that is beyond retarded.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

I will admit as much as I liked Crystal Skulls, even i was cringing in my seat at the monkey scene.

As far as JP goes, after the first one they tanked imo.


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, these Indi sequels will never be as crap as the Star Wars Prequels.. 

and lol Jurassic Park..


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

except III was as good as the original trilogy


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2009)

Well the script definatley wasn't


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

i hate to break it to you but the original dont exactly have God level scripts either, III's script was just as good as 4,5,or 6


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2009)

Crystal Skulls better than mah Star Wars!!?

Blasphemy, although I didn't like the phantom menace... Worst out of the movies...


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 30, 2009)

I for one, enjoyed Indy 4.
A lot of people thought the alien thing didn't fit the setting of the film, but seeing as how the film is set is 1957, it fits in perfectly with the other 3 films. 

Can't wait to see this. 



Kira U. Masaki said:


> i hate to break it to you but the original dont exactly have God level scripts either, III's script was just as good as 4,5,or 6



I agree. Episode 3 is my favorite after Episode 5.
But Hayden kind of ruined it... such a wooden actor.  and the CGI... I like CGI but it was just too much. And some things looked really cheap like the robots giving birth to Luke and Leia.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 30, 2009)

I for one am looking forward to Shadows of the Empire starring Viggo Mortenson.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 30, 2009)

Good grief haven't we learn anything from Geogre Lucas.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2010)

seems its official official, although after the almost 800 mil 4 made it was guranteed
they have an idea but what it is we dont know yet


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 3, 2010)

oh god, will someone please stop these men from ruining more great franchises?


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2010)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Although i still think it sucks that Connery turned down a cameo in 4.



I am not fkin suprised, I mean Aliens in a series that is supposed to be about the occult?
Gimmie a break... Indie 4 was fun ride but stil bleagh....


btw NOTE: on the interview.
Michael Bay he's idol?


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2010)

actually the movies were based on religious icons not the occult (thats hellboy you are thinking of) 

im sorry though i still find that argument laughable because 
1. the crystal skulls are technically part or thought to be a part of some older religions in the south american area (at least as much as the chankra stones connect to what hinduism? ) 
2. God aliens, is a concept already explored in many films, they can be thought of as substitutes
3. those who like occult/supernatural/religous icons tend to like and group aliens in with those anyway so its not really a stretch; its not like all of sudden they made indy 4 into serious dramatic piece, they kept the subject matter fairly related
4. for the last time they are not aliens in the classic sense, men from outer space, they are trans-dimensional beings  
5. truthfully i think this and star wars suffers from a rose colored glass syndrome, nostaliga and the like make the original series look better than it is and the lack of the new series worse than they really are - honeslty if indy 4 came out maybe a year after last crusade and we were looking at it now there would be no complaints - honestly speaking Indy 4 is classic Indy, and no movie that would have been made no matter how good would have put with the rest (Revenge of the sith is another example, probably the best movie out of the six, but nobody wants to let go of empire)


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 3, 2010)

Watching Indy 4, I couldn't help but think of the works of H.P. Lovecraft, which I love, which has aliens, ancient artifacts, occult all of which work quite well together.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 3, 2010)

Neat.  I hope there are Nazis.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ugh. The son.


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2020)




----------



## dr_shadow (May 26, 2020)

Harrison Ford is 77 years old and already a millionaire many times over. He doesn't need to do this. Just walk away.


----------



## Aeternus (May 28, 2020)

If this movie happens.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2021)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 9, 2021)

Geeeeeez, this thread was made back in 2009?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2021)



Reactions: Old 1


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

Does harrison ford really need the money?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2021)

Why hasn’t this thread been re-titled yet


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2021)

So what are the chances that nu-Lucasfilm fucks this up like they did the sequel trilogy? The last film wasn't that great, and Ford's even older on top of a different director and production team.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 18, 2021)

Damn, Harrison Ford is gonna be dead by the time this movie comes out, isn’t he?


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 30, 2021)

I dunno why lucas tries to revive his old movies .

Indiana jones  had its time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 27, 2022)

They sure took their sweet ass time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2022)

Can somebody update the release date?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 3, 2022)

@blakstealth, since a certain someone won’t stop making excuses to not reach you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 3, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> @blakstealth, since a certain someone won’t stop making excuses to not reach you.


I keep forgetting he's a mod.  I get him mixed up with MShadows.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 10, 2022)

Still no title


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Simon (Sep 11, 2022)

With Phoebe Waller-Bridge playing the main female lead, I don't doubt what Harrison said last night that this movie is fantastic, but Mads Mikkelson too? Holy shit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 17, 2022)

Nah, I'm expecting Indiana Jones 10 in 2042.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 28, 2022)

The trailer leaked but it got taken done quickly


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 18, 2022)

New York, the harshest environment Indy ever faced.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 19, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 1, 2022)

@blakstealth


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2022)

Movie releases 14 years and 2 weeks after this thread was created.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2022)

Indiana Jones and the Dialysis of Destiny

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 1, 2022)

Looks to be the best one yet.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 1, 2022)

Looks okay.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 2, 2022)

I hope they’re bringing Shia LaBeouf back…. said no one ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> I hope they’re bringing Shia LaBeouf back…. said no one ever.



Hell, he was the least of that movie's problems. He wasn't the one flying in fucking fridges from Atomic explosions.

He was swinging from vines and CGI monkeys and shit.

God damn, that last movie is such a dumb fart. I did like their coffee scene a lot, tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 2, 2022)

What I can't understand is watching Harrison Ford barely able to raise his voice without exhausting himself and somehow be excited as an action movie. 

I expect him to drink coffee and read the news paper, not crack a whip.


----------

